# More nCov information...........!  VIDEO.



## nononono (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## messy (Feb 11, 2020)

quick question: why are you such a stupid, hysterical idiot about everything? 

did you get beat up a lot as a kid?


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

messy said:


> quick question: why are you such a stupid, hysterical idiot about everything?
> 
> did you get beat up a lot as a kid?


He was a good little kid, as evidenced by the fact he is still doing just what he is told.


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2020)

messy said:


> quick question: why are you such a stupid, hysterical idiot about everything?
> 
> did you get beat up a lot as a kid?


*Not even.......you would have been a receiver, but that was then.*
*Grow up meathead....I'm posting the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Feb 12, 2020)

messy said:


> quick question: why are you such a stupid, hysterical idiot about everything?
> 
> did you get beat up a lot as a kid?


*Scream at the sky all you want " Messy " Financial.....The TRUTH is the TRUTH...*
*Look at TRUTHFUL numbers Hubei Provence just released TODAY.....
See that blue line for today.....it's closer to the TRUE Numbers of cases/deaths....

And here's the other half of the TRUTH, they DO NOT know the re-occurrence factor
because they are dealing with an engineered Bioweapon that's been manipulated even*
*further in the BSL-4 Lab in Wuhan by inserting 4 strands of HIV Virus strings....
Then it somehow got out into the public domain in just the right location at just the PERFECT 
time ......when Chinese Citizens are traveling all across the globe.
NO ONE AT THE " WORLD HEALTH ORGANIZATION " HAS A CLUE AS TO THE PROJECTED
TIME FRAME OF THIS VIRUS....
And the CDC in San Diego let an infected individual out into the public before realizing
they dicked the dog and just made San Diego Ground Zero # 2......
Not to mention 195 individuals were released into the public domain today in Riverside, Ca.
*
















*They haven't a clue of the real numbers yet.....but the equation is damning enough....just about mirrors the *
*fake chart above it when the numbers from today are plugged in at the end ( Feb 12 2020 ).*


----------

